# Salt Fork



## Derek Ballengee (Feb 27, 2018)

Going to Salt Fork this weekend does anyone know if there is going to be a bass tournament going on.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember it is Memorial Day weekend. One of the three worst weekends to be on the lakes of the summer other than July 4th and Labor Day. A bass tourney would be the least of my concerns, especially at Salt Fork.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Lewzer, UNFORTUNATELY I could not agree with you more. It will be a nightmare for anyone fishing. I was on the lake a few years back on July 4 and almost had several accidents going through the SKI zone. Now I leave the lake on the dates you mentioned to the water and jet skiers. I will be on vacation next week so I plan on doing some fishing Tuesday-Friday when it CALMS down....


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Lewzer -Babs.... That was my thoughts exactly.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a tournament at the old Marina Monday


----------

